# Bamboo Golf Tees



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

At the end of last year I was one of the lucky ones to receive a nice parcel full of Ocean Tee bamboo golf tees via GM. Due to one thing or another I have not been able to get out and play since they arrived but on Saturday I finally managed to get out and test them.

For those not familiar, the idea behind these is that they are more sustainable than wooden tees, bamboo grows at a much faster rate, and less harmful to the environment inc wildlife when broken compared to plastic tees. The tees do not claim to add 10yds to your tee shots, cure a slice or a hook, they are simply golf tees that are more friendly to our environment than the traditional options.

So to Saturday. Initially the ground was firm, frozen in places. As the round carried on it thawed but remained firm on the tee boxes, a good test for the tees. I used my driver on 12 of the 18 holes and 1 tee lasted me all of the way round. It did not snap, it did not weaken, it looked the same as it did when I first pulled it out of the box. 

The question I suspect most of us would have before buying these is 'will they be strong enough or are we going to have to buy twice as many, thus cancelling out any perceived benefit?' Based on my one round, not entirely scientific, I can say that so far so good . Give them a go next time you need to buy tees.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 22, 2020)

I bought a bag of bamboo golf tees from Aldi years ago.  I can't remember how much they were but they were pretty resilient to be honest.  I think the springiness of the bamboo allows a bit of "give" in the drive.  Unfortunately, I did break them all in the end.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 22, 2020)

Also was lucky enough to get the parcel of tees too . Using them for the driver they seem last until I lose them but as one would expect its a one hit wonder for irons


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 22, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Also was lucky enough to get the parcel of tees too . Using them for the driver they seem last until I lose them but as one would expect its a one hit wonder for irons 

Click to expand...

I have a little supply of snapped tees that I use for irons off the tee, collected from par 3 holes that people leave behind. Full length tees of any type struggle to survive iron strokes. You need to go snapped tee scavenging 😁


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 22, 2020)

i bought some from the bay, thye were useless
might have to get a box of these


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2020)

Seeing as bamboo is used for scaffolding across the globe I am not surprised that they rock solid. Tempted to try them, gave up on wooden ones as I would snap a tee on most holes.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 23, 2020)

If your playing Royal North Devon you can buy them in the shop. Plastic tees now banned.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You need to go snapped tee scavenging 😁
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to carry a pencil sharpener to remove the chance of splinters


----------

